# Moistly AMERICAN



## ogre (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## ogre (Jul 4, 2021)

I've since read and retained that's an Iverson chainring? May be wrong but feels so right


----------



## ogre (Jul 4, 2021)

1961 Schwinn American, purchased locally and hilariously


----------



## ogre (Jul 4, 2021)

USed to look like this old mess


----------



## ogre (Jul 4, 2021)

If anyone cares, I purchased this 24" Schwinn back when I was employed by and worked for EMI Records (America) and it was an exciting time


----------



## ogre (Jul 4, 2021)

if you ever heard a Garth Brooks song


----------



## bloo (Jul 4, 2021)

That chainring is an Iverson? Looks like 52T, is it? I am sitting here wondering what all you did to get it under that chainguard. Did you cut the rearward side for clearance? How much did you raise the bracket and how?

Also, nice bike. The cat approves too. Happy fourth.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2021)

All that fork needed was a little heat to bend a slight curl in it dropping the frame angle just a wee bit.  😜


----------



## ogre (Jul 5, 2021)

My 1961 24" Schwinn American bicycle was "Sold or Serviced by" Superior Cycles in Jacksonville, Illinois and I did the @barneyguey and tried to figure out what all of that was all about, which led to several adventures, including a cemetery run! Turns out Mr Keehner is buried out west.

The old bike shop is currently a bar, and if you're ever out this way, I encourage you to try Bahan's tacos on Thursday. Thanks for reading and happy July Fifth!


----------



## ogre (Jul 5, 2021)

Superior Cycles in my hometown closed when the proprietors wisely decided to move to where the weather was better, back then, thanks to air conditioning, perhaps (it's humid here)


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2021)

ogre said:


> Superior Cycles in my hometown closed when the proprietors wisely decided to move to where the weather was better, back then, thanks to air conditioning, perhaps (it's humid here)
> 
> View attachment 1441511
> 
> ...



It isn't necessary to start a new post. I believe you have 24 hrs to edit your own post and add to it instead of starting a new post. V/r Shawn


----------



## ricobike (Jul 11, 2021)

ogre said:


> My 1961 24" Schwinn American bicycle was "Sold or Serviced by" Superior Cycles in Jacksonville, Illinois and I did the @barneyguey and tried to figure out what all of that was all about, which led to several adventures, including a cemetery run! Turns out Mr Keehner is buried out west.
> 
> The old bike shop is currently a bar, and if you're ever out this way, I encourage you to try Bahan's tacos on Thursday. Thanks for reading and happy July Fifth!
> 
> ...




I went to IC for college in the late 70's early 80's.  I too can recommend Bahans having spent a good deal of time there .


----------



## ogre (Jul 13, 2021)

Sulky horse cart tire arrived and it barely clears the chain


----------



## ogre (Jul 13, 2021)

it's fun to ride


----------



## ogre (Jul 14, 2021)

As a large adult classic bicycle enthusiast insert verb for women pleasure


----------



## ogre (Jul 14, 2021)

show them this

drunkard


----------



## ogre (Jul 14, 2021)

I bought all my favourite stuff here


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2021)

Does it


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2021)

really take


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2021)

three posts


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2021)

and what the heck


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2021)

does any of this even mean?


----------



## ogre (Jul 14, 2021)

all of my posting prowess goes into right now, also later


----------



## ogre (Jul 14, 2021)

I may be guilty of drunk posting, please do never tell the moderator(s)


----------



## ogre (Jul 14, 2021)

Sun comes up, listen to AC/DC Who Made Who, stupid Steven King soundtrack


----------



## ogre (Jul 14, 2021)

Emilio Estevez truck shootin sodies movie


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 15, 2021)

Somebody needs their posting privileges suspended 🤔


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 15, 2021)

I’m worn out..


----------

